# Is it slutty if a tall girl wears short or skirts?



## rachelolive92 (Jun 16, 2011)

ï»¿

  I'm 5'8 and I like wearing skirts a lot my legs are very long. When I wear skirts even with tights I get a lot of male attention. I am not dressing for male attention. It's really awkward and disgusting when old men look at me. When i wear shorts they seem to look ridiculously short because of my height /.Just like this shorts,  What do u think? People say my legs are hot I want to show them off but not in a slutty way.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2011)

No it's not. If I had long, lean legs I'd be showing them off so long as my hooch wasn't exposed. lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm 5'8 too and I wore shorts all the time growing up and in college. I didn't think anything was wrong or scandalous about it, but yea, I got annoyed with the male response. Suffice to say, I don't wear them anymore outside my home.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 17, 2011)

There's always going to creepy letchers - if they weren't looking at your legs, they'd be looking somewhere else. Flaunt 'em!


----------



## Jorja Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

Honey I am 6'1" in my bare feet. I love to wear dresses and shorts because they are cooler on hot days.  I am going to be cool and comfortable no matter what. To heck with those old farts. Let them look but they better not touch. Then we have a problem.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Jorja Anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honey I am 6'1" in my bare feet. I love to wear dresses and shorts because they are cooler on hot days.  I am going to be cool and comfortable no matter what. To heck with those old farts. Let them look but they better not touch. Then we have a problem.



*sigh* To be over 6' tall! *sigh* To dream...


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and I think it's about right. Not too short but not too tall. I feel awkward sometimes when I'm around my short friends... I totally feel like I'm way tall and look dumb!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 18, 2011)

Men will look at anything that attracts their attention, it doesn't matter what you are wearing.  Men also have short attention spans.   Its better to get looked at than ignored tho.  Those attention getting years a fleeting and as you get older, that attention will diminish.  I'm 5'6" and in my 20's I got a lot of attention.  I'm glad I did so I can step aside for those younger than me and I can say I had my hayday.  There are many women that can't say the same thing.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 18, 2011)

If you've got it, flaunt it!

Just dont flaunt it with 6" clear platform stripper shoes, barely-there top that shows your tummy and is low cut in the front. The key is balance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL!  That's when it's for sale.



> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you've got it, flaunt it!
> 
> Just dont flaunt it with 6" clear platform stripper shoes, barely-there top that shows your tummy and is low cut in the front. The key is balance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## afkhanadan (Jun 19, 2011)

It's NOBODY'S business what you or any other woman wears. If you feel comfortable wearing them, wear them, with whatever kind of shoes, sandals, etc you want to. That being said, it doesn't sound like you're comfortable with the male attention, so that is another issue altogether. I, personally, would tell them to bugger off and stop being pervs. It's amazing how quickly guys like this will back off and become embarrassed when they get called out for being lecherous pigs, and even apologize. Some men seem to think that what we wear, whether it be makeup or clothing, is FOR THEM. They seem to put a pretty high sense of importance on themselves, which is just arrogant, when really they are just another guy on the street and we couldn't care less about what they think. They need to be put in their place, without a doubt.

As for being 'slutty', I hate the term 'slut'. It's judgmental and nasty. No woman/girl should be using it in regards to another woman, or even themselves. It just shows their own problem with feeling they have the right to judge. I have met women who are regular church-goers who act more so-called sluttily than the average woman, yet they throw the term around with abandon themselves. The world would be a better place for women and girls if we just erased words like this from our vocabulary altogether.


----------



## Amber204 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like the dudes are pretty immature and trust me it only gets better as you get older, I am 26 and none of my friends would blatantly stare or be rude but that's probably because everyone i am associated with knows my beau and he is a big dude lol.

I always watch that what not to wear and one thing that has been drill into my brain from that show is always be conscious of your proportions. you split your body into thirds and dress accordingly for example don't wear a longer shirt with smaller shorts because it looses your waist line and makes your torso look long and continuous but a longer shirt might look great with longer shorts closer to the knee.


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow so many tall women. I am 5"2. And I get scads of unwanted male attention. Tall or not, shorts/ skirts or pants. It happens. We are not the ones with a problem, they are. And its sad that society makes women feel like they need to alter themselves and what they wear to avoid the male gaze.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 19, 2011)

I personally think there's nothing wrong with having people look at you as long as they are looking and thinking good thoughts like.. 'I wish I could wear that..' or 'she looks good in that' not 'WTF????' or 'Eewe gross!'.  My sister usually told me that men are looking but it didn't bother me, its better than getting ignored.


----------



## angels41105 (Jun 19, 2011)

In my experience I'd rather be invisible......than have some of the encounters i've had.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 27, 2011)

Noooo...it's not slutty, and those shorts are definitely not slutty.  I'm 5'10.5 and my legs are 3 feet long, exposing legs is classy, I love slightly longer shorts with wedges as well, I just wish I had taller friends haha.

The only thing you have to watch out for is exposing *too* much.  so if you have shorts on, I'd go for a flowy silky top to tuck in and balance the leg exposure.....If you're showing all that leg, plus cleavage, I guess people would get the wrong idea.


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AmyNxDx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm 5'10" and I think it's about right. Not too short but not too tall. I feel awkward sometimes when I'm around my short friends... I totally feel like I'm way tall and look dumb!



I do too.  Although my best friend is 5'11 and I'm 5'10, and we can wear heels all we want together, it helps when you have a taller friend gives you more self confidence to walk proud!


----------



## ivette (Jun 28, 2011)

as long as the shorts /skirts are not super short


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm about 5'10", and if anyone thinks I'm wearing jeans all summer because they don't want me to look "slutty" they can pound salt!

I have more legs than a bucket of chicken.... I wear shorts quite a bit in the summer. It's not that we go "looking" for attention.  We just get it. Even if it is from "creeper-ish" guys... think of it this way:  they are looking cuz we got something worth looking at! There is a big difference between one who dresses FOR attention and someone who dresses for themselves because they feel about who they are and just GETS attention!!


----------



## Je-rel Drood (Jul 7, 2011)

It's always been my experience that it's how you feel about yourself that will show through.  Men will always look, other women will always talk.  What really matters is if you care or not.  If you DO care that people are looking and talking, the find out why and then think about if its something you want to change about yourself.

Slutty IS a derogatory word, and I really do hate the double standard that women 'shouldn't' flaunt their sexuality the way men do, but let's face it, women are different than men - and that could be a whole blogs' worth of discussion.  To me, Slutty, like Sexy is a state of mind.  I know I've seen girls in sweatshirts and yoga pants and thought, 'skank', but then they were acting like skanks.

My opinion, you are a beautiful person, don't hide who you are or what you are. Be comfortable in your own skin and in your own clothes.  If people don't like it, or like it too much, well that's their problem.

(and thanks for giving me my next blog topic!)


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 7, 2011)

It depends how short, and it depends where you're going.

The beach = wear whatever you want.

Clubbing and partying = wear whatever you want.

The public &amp; during the day = expect me to stare and give you dirty looks. lol

I'm ok with most lengths but not so short that your ass cheeks are hanging out. I don't want to see this.. not even on teens. Yuck. I saw a few teens wearing tiniest shorts on the bus. I don't care how skinny they are, they should not be wearing that. :S I saw their ass cheeks hanging out!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Looks like they're working the street corner. lol


----------



## Andi (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *afkhanadan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As for being 'slutty', I hate the term 'slut'. It's judgmental and nasty. No woman/girl should be using it in regards to another woman, or even themselves. It just shows their own problem with feeling they have the right to judge. I have met women who are regular church-goers who act more so-called sluttily than the average woman, yet they throw the term around with abandon themselves. The world would be a better place for women and girls if we just erased words like this from our vocabulary altogether.


 I agree 1000% lol

Wear whatever you want, but wear it with class and confidence!


----------

